# Lakewood Valley Horrors 2012



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

I think this was the busiest halloween night we have ever had. It is in no small part to all the inspiration and ideas I have received from all of you fellow haunters. Thanks for everything!

http://wayneshalloweenpics.shutterfly.com/pictures/91


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Great pics wdGoof! The leaves just made everything spookier.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The guy dressed like a golfer cracked me up


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like you had something for everyone. Nice!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great pics and props wdGoof - well done!


----------

